# Two 4:3 monitors or one widescreen monitor



## bubusam13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am having a 17" 4:3 Acer monitor which do most of my job thou I'm feeling the need of a a wider screen for few applications like  After effects and casual gaming.
So should I buy a 16:9 widescreen monitor or buy another 17" 4:3 size monitor and use it as an extended display which will be much cost effective.

P.S: Watching movies is not the concern here.


----------



## rayfire (Jun 14, 2013)

Buy a new 16:9 monitor


----------



## topgear (Jun 15, 2013)

@ OP - sell your current monitor and try to get at-least a 22 inch monitor with HD res. ( around ~ 8.5K ) - it will help your work greatly


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi I am thinking of buying this Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com

But few people mentioned its glossy. I have never used glossy before. Is  there any issue with glossy monitor ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi I am thinking of buying this Dell S2240L 21.5 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor: Flipkart.com
> 
> But few people mentioned its glossy. I have never used glossy before. Is  there any issue with glossy monitor ?


that's the best monitor available at that price. Glossy monitors show reflections if a light source is facing the monitor. Plus, they are prone to fingerprints.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 15, 2013)

IPS it is, so slow response time. Will it effect much ? 
And what about 3D monitor ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> IPS it is, so slow response time. Will it effect much ?
> And what about 3D monitor ?


It wouldn't matter in most (read: almost all) of the work. 3D monitors are stressful to eyes in long term use while being very expensive oo. S2240L is a good monitor.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok then, thanks, decided the dell will be what I am buying.

Just another ques out of topic, is a tablet worth buying ?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Ok then, thanks, decided the dell will be what I am buying.
> 
> Just another ques out of topic, is a tablet worth buying ?



in what context ??
i mean what for the tablet would be ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok the issue is I dont own a personal laptop. And Now I have to return my company provided Thinkpad due to change of job. I will definitely get a new one but I am feeling the need of a personal device too. So wandering should I buy a Laptop or a tablet. Other than multimedia and web browsing, is there any other use of a tablet, coz I have most features in my android smart phone other than the big screen.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 15, 2013)

^^ yup.. many uses.
like games,etc.
tablets are more "mobile" than lappy's and if you want to invest more money, get Tablets-Laptop convertibles just like Lenovo ones or Transformers
but before that, make a new thread if you are serious about buying as mods may not allow Tablet/Laptop related discussions in tv-monitor section 
and also make sure what features you need and post all of them on the first post itself.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yaa Ok will make a new thread if I feel I am too serious about it. 
In monitors, just a simple question, how long do you this the Dell monitor will last, how many years. My present one which is a TFT-LCD is bought at 2006.


----------



## topgear (Jun 16, 2013)

if your present monitor can last for 7 years ( and more ) then expect the new monitor ( if everything is ok ) should last equially same but nothing can be guranteed so let's just hope for the best as you are getting  monitor from one of the most reputed brand.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi How is this HP Pavilion 22FI 21.5 inch LED Backlit Monitor: Flipkart.com

Dell will be better or this ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2013)

the HP one is not recommended primarily for two reasons - medicre A.S.S. and what's the use of of speakers with a monitor .. most of them are very bad in quality only adds upto the overall power consumption of the monitor and makes it bulky.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Under 10k, dell s2240l is the best monitor available. Ips panel, two year on sight warranty.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 24, 2013)

I am more concerned about the glossy display in Dell since window will be nearby.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> I am more concerned about the glossy display in Dell since window will be nearby.



Is the window gonna be right in front of the display ( windows....you....monitor)?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jun 25, 2013)

Me... monitor and window on left hand side.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 25, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Me... monitor and window on left hand side.



That won't be any problem with curtains.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi, dell s2240m with DVI port with HDCP or Dell S2240L with HDMI will be better which also costs a bit more?

Secondly 21.5" FULL HD or 23" FULL HD better ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 13, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> Hi, dell s2240m with DVI port with HDCP or Dell S2240L with HDMI will be better which also costs a bit more?
> 
> Secondly 21.5" FULL HD or 23" FULL HD better ?



> S2240L with HDMI

> As for size, bigger the better. get whichever you like, not a big parameter. Though if the bigger costs >1.5k, skip it and get 21.5".



bubusam13 said:


> Hi, dell s2240m with DVI port with HDCP or Dell S2240L with HDMI will be better which also costs a bit more?
> 
> Secondly 21.5" FULL HD or 23" FULL HD better ?



> S2240L with HDMI

> As for size, bigger the better. get whichever you like, not a big parameter. Though if the bigger costs >1.5k, skip it and get 21.5".


----------

